# Leistungsanpassung



## verona (25 Februar 2005)

hi leute

folgende sache. ich hab ein solarmodul das der sonne automatisch nachfährt. das solarmodul ist auf 2 achsen montiert für horizontal und vertikal.  es hat max 25w leistung bei 17,3V. möchte jetzt gerne eine schaltung entwickeln das die leistung so anpasst das die spannung nicht einbricht. die last soll ein veränderbarer widerstand sein der sein wert ändert wenn du spannung sinkt oder steigt damit die gelieferte spannung nicht einbricht. hatte an einen transistor gedacht. ist sowas möglich? 

mfg verona


----------



## Zottel (25 Februar 2005)

Damit der Verbraucher von 12V bis 17,3 V z.B. immer 12V bekommt?

Das ginge mit einem Transistor. Er würde dann allerdings bei 17,3V 5,3V "verbraten", fast ein Drittel der Leistung. Außerdem müßte die Spannung des Moduls immer über 12,7V liegen, damit 12V gehalten werden können.

Besonders günstig ist das nicht. Wenn du einen 12V-Akku direkt lädtst und den Verbraucher daraus speist kommst du besser weg, wenn dein Verbraucher 14,4V toleriert.

Den höchsten Wirkungsgrad würdest du mit einem Schaltregler erzielen, der einen Akku lädt und eventuell einem 2. Schaltregler, der die Akkuspannung für den Verbraucher umwandelt.


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 Februar 2005)

hallo,
am besten ist da eine Pufferbatterie, ansonsten kann man die Kennlinie nachfahren, aber das ist aufwendig. Beschreibe mal am besten was du vor hast, oder möchtset du die optimale leistungsausbeute ermitteln??? Dann mußt leistungsvernichter(steuerbar) einsetzen z.b. elv, und einen geber der steuert(z.b. labview PC).
mfg
dietmar


----------



## verona (25 Februar 2005)

das ist nur ein versuchsmodell hat ja auch nur 25w.  die gesamte leistung soll verbraten werden. bei bestimmter sonneneinstrahlung schwankt die spannung ja. wollte dafür eine schaltung entwerfen die dann z.b. bei 8V die max. leistung "verbrät" ohne das die spannung einbricht. die daten sollen dann später aufgenommen werden.


----------



## Zottel (25 Februar 2005)

Da wir hier im SPS-Forum sind, nehme ich an daß du eh eine SPS einsetzt. Und da du die Leistung sowieso aufnehmen willst, brauchst du Analoeingänge für Strom und Spannung.
Du läßt dein Programm die Leistung ausrechnen.
Weiter benutzt du einen Analogausgang, um einen Leistungstransistor anzusteuern.
Nach jeder Messung versuchst du, auf den Analogwert eines draufzuzählen. Solange daß mehr Leistung bringt, behälst du die Richtung bei. Wenn es weniger wird, zählst du eins runter und behälst diese Richtung bei.
Abgesehen von sehr schnellen Schattenwürfen wird dieser Regler immer die optimale Leistung fahren.


----------



## verona (25 Februar 2005)

eigentlich wollte ich das ohne eine sps realisieren. ist das überhaupt möglich? hab mir sowas in der art voergesellt. z.b. ausgangsspannung an der solarzelle 10V die liegen dann am transistor (basis) der schaltet dann ein bisschen durch und verbrät dann die leistung. die spannung wird kleiner(ausgangsspannung solarzelle) der transistor steuert mehr durch und verbrät weniger leistung


----------



## Zottel (25 Februar 2005)

Analog ist das recht kompliziert:
1. brauchst du die Leistung, um das Optimum der Leistung einzustellen. Analogmultiplizierer sind teuer, schwer zu handhaben und ungenau (Maxim, BurrBrown oder Analog Devices werden jetzt sagen: Das war einmal)

2.weil die Kennlinie Leistung über Laststrom nicht monoton ist. Sie steigt vom 0 bis zu einem Maximum und fällt dan wieder auf 0. In dem Vorschlag mit der SPS wird der "Regelsinn" durch Vergleich mit dem vorigen Wert erkannt. Anders wird's wohl nicht gehen. 

Analog könnte ein D-Glied das Signal geben, die Stellrichtung umzukehren. 

Wenn ich es machen wollte, würde ich einen Mikrokotroller für 2 Euro einsetzen, hat schon Analogeingänge, kann den Transistor mit einem gefilterten PWM-Signal steuern und die Leistungsdaten über RS232 an nen PC schicken.


----------



## verona (25 Februar 2005)

mit mikrocontroller ist keine schlechte idee. habe auch aus simulationsboard von atmel das stk500. habe aber leide noch keine efahrung mit den analogen eingängen bei den atmel chips gemacht. geschweige denn schon mal mit c ( analogeeingänge) programmiert. ich werd mir das mal jetzt am we anschauen.


----------



## Zottel (25 Februar 2005)

Wenn du sogar das STK hast, ist es ja super. C brauchst du nicht unbedingt. 

Was du brauchst sind zwei Analoeingänge für Strom und Spannung.
Fürs Programmieren bedeutet das:
ADmux für den einen Eingang einstellen, Wandlung anstoßen, auf fertig warten. 
ADmux für den anderen Eingang einstellen, Wandlung anstoßen, auf fertig warten. 
Statt warten kann man auch den Interrupt nutzen.

Hardware:
Der AVR hat ja nen Verstärker eingebaut. Hab vergessen wievielfach, aber den kannst du wunderbar nutzen, um den Strom mittels eines kleinen Widerstands zu messen.
Du schaltest deinen NPN-Leitungstransistor mit Emiter an Minus. Am Kollektor liegt die Last. Der Minus ist auch Masse des AVR. In die Emitterzuleitung legst du einen kleinen Widerstand, z.B.  0.2 Ohm. Für die Spannung baust du aus 2 Widerständen einen Teiler auf, daß maximal 5V herauskommen. So ca. 18 zu 5. Jetzt hast du I und U mit gemeinsamer Masse und erst 3 externe Bauteile für die Messung.


----------



## Kojote (8 März 2005)

Nachtrag eines Klugscheissers : :wink: 

Von  Leistungsanpassung spricht man wenn 
Eingangswiderstand = Ausgangswiderstand
ist.


liebe Grüße

Kojote


----------



## Zottel (8 März 2005)

Kojote schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag eines Klugscheissers : :wink:
> 
> Von  Leistungsanpassung spricht man wenn
> Eingangswiderstand = Ausgangswiderstand
> ...


Bei Solarmodulen dürfte der Innenwiderstand stark von der eingestrahlten Leistung abhängen. Man kann ihn dann zwar für einen Arbeitspunkt ausrechnen, aber es hilft nicht weiter.


----------

